# Rustbuckets,Good old times



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://taplines.net/locos/bache/bache.html

A good story and some nice oldy's pics 

Under : www.Taplines.net there are lots of pics off industrial/logging/mining and farming lines in Florida!

Manfred,


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Some more rust buckets!


An abandoned Rodgers in Cuba, 2003.


----------

